
Pirate Bay Plea: Stop Hacking the Music Industry - jasonlbaptiste
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-plea-stop-hacking-music-industry-090219/
======
mapleoin
ahh, the old story of hackers and journalism. I expected more from
torrentfreak.

